# Can you identify this?



## lbei (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello people, I need help in identifying this fish.. is it a pacu or a piranha?


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm pretty sure thats a pacu.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Tambaqui.....probably genus Piaractus.


----------



## lbei (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks guys.. anyone else thinks its a pacu or a piranha?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pacu.. you can identify but the black spot markings on the body. usually Ps have smaller dots and have near gill plate area.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its looks like a pacu from the photo..llok at the bottom jaw if it protruding more the the top one its a piranha if its even it a pacu


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Tambaqui.....probably genus Piaractus.


 the truth has been spoken


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > Tambaqui.....probably genus Piaractus.
> ...


 I would've said the same thing.. but how many would actually know scientific names??







So might as well use common names..


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

It's a Pacu see how the eye lines up w/ the mouth.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> SnowCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > hastatus said:
> ...










... yeah but it has nothing to do with that though... it is the fact that Frank the piranha brain has spoken, and his words are almost as good as gold


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

its a Pacu that thing dont even look near a piranha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like my old ugly pacu's


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

definently an ugly ol' pacu


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yeap it's a pacu!!!
GET RID OF IT A.S.A.P. !!!!!!------OR you can buy a *largest* tank


----------



## lbei (Jul 17, 2003)

ok.. I bought it as a pacu actually, about $1USD. Piranha's are illegal here where I stay. I was hoping the LFS made a mistake..

all my hopes are dashed..


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

PACU !!!!!!!!!!!!...fins and mouth are different from red belly


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pacu even though i'm a bit late
dixon


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Pacu's are good feeders for spilo's!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pacu (Tambaqui)














!


----------



## lbei (Jul 17, 2003)

well, I'm glad I didn't get rid of it. I was fixing the filter when I accidentally cut my finger. Before I could stop it, one drop of blood dropped into the tank on the pacu.

I think he looked different on his first taste of blood







...


----------

